# Nikon video recording question.



## bigmags14 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have the Nikon D3100. Whenever I try to record a video, even if I have an adequate amount of light or if i am outside, the video looks very "fuzzy" i guess you could say. The quality is just not good. Everything in the video is fuzzy looking. Just not good looking video. I usually just use manual focus or sometimes just normal autofocus for videos ( not continuous auto focus). What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Patriot (Jan 28, 2013)

Check your ISO as it might be too high. If it's blurry then its probably out of focused, but if your using manual focus I'm sure you can make that call. Do you have a sample clip?


----------



## bigmags14 (Jan 29, 2013)

yes here is one i took yesterday in my backyard. I realize it's cloudy out and im a little shaky with the camera, but the quality just isn't good enough.          



        Thanks for the help I appreciate it.


----------



## colnago1331 (Jan 29, 2013)

FYI - I got an error message telling me the video is private.


----------



## bigmags14 (Jan 29, 2013)

sorry about that i just fixed it to public.


----------



## bigmags14 (Jan 29, 2013)

i guess the video looked sort of "noisy" like if I was using a high iso. I don't remember what iso i used. that is the only thing i can think of that would cause this.


----------



## KmH (Jan 30, 2013)

You are panning and zooming way to fast. Slow down.


----------



## bigmags14 (Jan 30, 2013)

i agree with you, but i dont think that alone would totally affect the quality.


----------



## Mully (Jan 30, 2013)

You are moving so fast it is hard to tell anything about the quality


----------



## bigmags14 (Jan 30, 2013)

ok, here is another vid indoors. I know its not the best and shaky, but i dont own a tripod. it is still "fuzzy" specifically on the walls.


----------



## bigmags14 (Jan 30, 2013)

this was made using manual focus, f/3.5 and an iso of 100.


----------



## bigmags14 (Jan 30, 2013)

i think i've figured it out... im using a class 4 san disk sdhc 8gb card. It reccomends a class 6-10 card. im gonna pick up a class 10 card and go from there.


----------



## brunerww (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope you're right.  The camera can do better than this.

Shot with the D3100:

[video=vimeo;33531606]http://vimeo.com/33531606[/video]


----------



## Patriot (Jan 31, 2013)

bigmags14 said:


> i think i've figured it out... im using a class 4 san disk sdhc 8gb card. It reccomends a class 6-10 card. im gonna pick up a class 10 card and go from there.



That would do it too if the card can't keep up with the video being dumped in. I have a class 10 64gb Sandisk Extreme, it works well.


----------



## bigmags14 (Jan 31, 2013)

well, it wasn't the card i'm still getting the bad quality. i should be getting the quality that was in the video brunerww posted. i'm gonna bring it to a camera shop to have them check it out.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 31, 2013)

bigmags14 said:


> well, it wasn't the card i'm still getting the bad quality. i should be getting the quality that was in the video brunerww posted. i'm gonna bring it to a camera shop to have them check it out.



It could be the fact that you're using a kit lens wide open as well.


----------



## bigmags14 (Feb 3, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> bigmags14 said:
> 
> 
> > well, it wasn't the card i'm still getting the bad quality. i should be getting the quality that was in the video brunerww posted. i'm gonna bring it to a camera shop to have them check it out.
> ...




what do you mean like shooting with the aperture wide open?


----------

